# Cutting Multiple Cross Lap Joints



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For a not so large project I was needing to accurately duplicate cross lap joints in some small pieces of mahogany.

Using some kraft paper (aka brown paper bag) the pics tell the story. If I have previously posted this I've forgotten and maybe you have also.:smile:

Of course the pics didn't load in order but U can handle that.


----------

